# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  ODBROJAVANJE 1/2018 by Nivana

## Nivana

:Heart:

----------


## Nivana

Neka ovo odbrojavanje bude plodno i dobitno za sve trudilice i neka se sve i jednoj ostvari njihov plusic...   

listu nisam prisvojila, ali mogu samo reci da ju prepustam drugima....potrudite se malo..

i evo posipam ove novopečene trudničke prašine za nove pobjede..~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## tocekica

Nivana, koliko vibrica, nadam se da ce tvoje odbrojavanje biti kratko i slatko  :Wink: .

----------


## fitnessgirl

Jutro cure!  :Smile:  Sta se radi?
Evo mene u plodnim danima, danas 14dc, plodna sluz je tu vec 2-3 dana. Jedino sto sam vadila hormone 3dc, i fsh mi je 8, lh 9, pa me brine hoce li uopce biti ovulacije i ako bude hoce li jajna stanica bit ok... sljedeci ciklus vjer ivf...
Bebili smo, uvijek drzim noge poslije gore za svaki slucaj, al me uhvatio suhi kasalj i skoro sam se udavila pokusavajuci ne kasljati... znate zasto... :D

----------


## November

Sretno svima na novom odbrojavanju!

Ja sam riješila laparoskopiju. Sad sam lakša za lijevi jajovod koji je odstranjen (hidrosalpinks), lakša sam i za hrpu priraslica koje su gušile jajnike i desni jajovod koji je, unatoč urednom nalazu prilikom hsg, bio začepljen. Dr ga je uspio odčepiti.

Što je reći...nismo imali nikakve šanse prirodno jer su oba jajovoda bila koma. Tako da ću ubuduće svima toplo preporučiti laparo kao jedan pametan korak na ovom putu!

Prema savjetu dr, probat ćemo doma 2 ciklusa. Sad bar znamo da neka šansa ipak postoji. Ako ne uspije, idemo dalje u postupak!

----------


## bubuki2016

danas* 3 dc*, u subotu stila m na velika vrata
Sretno svima i u ovom ciklusu

----------


## fitnessgirl

> Sretno svima na novom odbrojavanju!
> 
> Ja sam riješila laparoskopiju. Sad sam lakša za lijevi jajovod koji je odstranjen (hidrosalpinks), lakša sam i za hrpu priraslica koje su gušile jajnike i desni jajovod koji je, unatoč urednom nalazu prilikom hsg, bio začepljen. Dr ga je uspio odčepiti.
> 
> Što je reći...nismo imali nikakve šanse prirodno jer su oba jajovoda bila koma. Tako da ću ubuduće svima toplo preporučiti laparo kao jedan pametan korak na ovom putu!
> 
> Prema savjetu dr, probat ćemo doma 2 ciklusa. Sad bar znamo da neka šansa ipak postoji. Ako ne uspije, idemo dalje u postupak!


To je i meni rekla mpo doktorica. Unatoc urednom hssgu, velika je vjerojatnost da priraslice ometaju proces (posljedice 2xlaparoskopije + endometrioza).

Sretno, najsretnije zelim!  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

November, super da je to sada iza tebe. Koliko trebaš pauzirati? bubuki, dobro da je stigla na velika vrata nego da se šuljala i nećkala, a da je ipak došla. Ja sam imala u jednom ciklusu od 36 dana (kasnila mi je minimalno 5 dana, tada su mi ciklusi bili 26-30)  tu i tamo spotting...i bila sam LUDA. Na kraju sam otišla na betu i naravno nakon što su me piknuli, a ja pljunula kune, M je došla :/. Sutra mi je rođendan, samo da vas pripremim da Vas tu častim kavom  :Sing:  (i listu ću Vam sastaviti sutra  :Kiss: )

----------


## November

Dr je rekao u akciju već ovaj mjesec, oporavljam se odlično, nema se što čekati. Samo moramo birati pozu u kojoj mi mm neće skakati po trbuhu :D

Onda dolazim sutra na kavicu i kolač ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

:Heart:  lista za 23.01.2018. :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~39.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

odbrojavalice: 

VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc

----------


## tocekica

Drage moje, kuham kavicu a ima i kolača . Lista je tu (nadam se da nisam puno fulala). November, nadam se da je to to i da će ovaj mjesec biti pozitivan!

----------


## Ivy7

Evo ja cu se posluziti kavicom i kolacima! Sretan rockas tocekice!!! 

November, neka sad bude jedan express plusic u odbrojavanju!

----------


## November

tocekice sretan ti rođendan  :Heart:

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, sreeeetan!  :pivo: Definitivno nazdravljam pivom! 
November, nadam se da ti skačeš  :Smile:

----------


## Munkica

Sretaaan, Tocekice!

----------


## MrsIvy

Sretan rođendan tocekice! !
Danas 1 dc. Za par dana dobivam rezultate za ureaplasmu, držite fige da sam se riješila toga!

----------


## tocekica

Hvala cure  :Kiss: ! 
Ivy, držim fige da ureoplazme više nema. Kako nisam više na odbrojavanju, onda sam tebe pratila  da znam koji sam DC jer smo bile isti dan ciklusa. Kako sam jučer navečer počela spottingirati, mislim da te mogu komotno i ovaj ciklus pratiti (nadam se da će s M otići i polip :/). 
November, držim fige da akcija uspije. 
Sara,  :pivo: .

----------


## November

Samo da napomenem, *meni je danas 14.dc*, vidim da je na listi krivo (moguće da sam i ja krivo prijavila bila).

Ne osjećam se uopće ovulacijski. Ništa me ne pika, sluzi ima, al onako...Jedino me jučer nešto opako prerezalo s desne strane (može bit i da je do toga što ne mirujem baš).
Danas sam ipak laganini, na kauču s čajem i ne radim ništa.

Pijem stolisnik svaki dan, i serrapeptase uzimam da mi se ne vrate priraslice. Koliko pomaže, ne znam, želim vjerovati da će pomoći.
Bebili smo i jučer. :D

Mislim da imam još poneku LH, pišnut ću popodne da vidimo situaciju.

----------


## tocekica

November, najvjerojatnije sam ja fulala u zbrajanju. Nisam imala kontrolu stare liste već sam samo iskopirala i zatvorila stranicu. Ja sam isto mislila uzeti sera da se probam riješiti polipa ali sam odustala (tj, nisam nabavila). No, pošto mi je endometrij bio granični, uzeti ću bromelain kad procurim sve dok ne prestanem curiti  pa od od dana ovulacije do 5 DPO. I naravno evine kapi od 1 dc dok ih ne potrošim, a onda idem samo na vrkutu.

----------


## Ivy7

Cure, biljezim se za 1dc. S moba sam pa ne mogu boldati...

----------


## tocekica

Cure, ja ću staviti listu. Ja sam danas isto dobila, ali neću na listu (zbog polipa) nego ću Vas pratiti.

----------


## tocekica

:Heart:  lista za 25.01.2018. :Heart: 

(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~41.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc


odbrojavalice: 

VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1.dc

----------


## bubuki2016

ja sam si naručila novu dozu LH trakica, 30 komada pa od cca 10-11 dc opet počinjem 'gađati'

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam umjesto na 21. Dc opet na 1. Skratio se ciklus za tjedan dana. Čudno za mene. Nisam na kompu pa ne mogu složiti listu za danas. Ako nitko na složi kasnije mogu.

----------


## VeraM

*lista za 29.01.2018.
*
(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~45.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc


odbrojavalice: 

fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc

Valjda sam dobro, ispravite me ako sam krivo izračunala.
Evo uhvatila malo vremena, mala u jaslicama, ja na poslu tek u 10, muž radi. Samo ja i kavica. Žene dobro jutro.

----------


## November

Mi smo pokrili što se pokriti dalo. Ovaj ciklus mi je po mnogočemu drukčiji, nakon laparo.
Recimo, ovulacijska bol je itekako prisutna i jaka, ali ne mogu skužiti koji jajnik ovulira kao što sam prije mogla. 
Također, libido mi je bože pomozi! Dva puta na dan a kao i da nismo :D
Idem ovaj tjedan kod svoje gin na pregled pa ću imati detaljne informacije. Također ću ponoviti briseve i papu.
E da i lakša sam za 4 kg a ne radim ništa posebno, izgleda da mi se od gladovanja prije operacije želudac stisnuo, hvala bogu, pa nesvjesno manje jedem. Svakako veliki plus  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

*lista za 30.01.2018.
*
(ne)čekalice: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~46.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc


odbrojavalice: 

fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
November~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc

----------


## MrsIvy

Bok cureEee! Evo upravo sam saznala da sam se riješila ureaplasmeeeeeeee

----------


## MrsIvy

:Heart:  *Lista za 03.02.2018.*  :Heart: 

* (Ne)čekalice:

Marle~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~50.dc
FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

 Odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc*

----------


## MrsIvy

Nakon sto sam se rijesila ureaplasme, koji je moj iduci korak sa pretragama?

----------


## November

Zatišje..

Kod mene nema ništa. Čekam da stigne M, lice mi je užas, jedem ko konj.

MrsIvy, koje si dosad pretrage obavila? (sorry ako si napisala, nisam upratila)

----------


## MrsIvy

Samo briseve .. i liječenje od ureaplasme.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Pozdrav  :Smile:  Sto je to bromelain?

----------


## tocekica

To ti je enzim iz ananasa. Po nekim protokolima ananas ili bromelain se uzima od očekivane ovulacije do 5 dpo. Kod nas preporuca se ananas prije O, ali čitala sam da može poremetiti O tako da je ipak bolje nakon O.

----------


## fitnessgirl

Kupis u ljekarni ili jedes ananas?  :Smile:  tamanim ga i ja.... endometrij uvijek granican. Nisam znala da moze poremetiti O

----------


## tocekica

Btw, od mojih uzimanja preparata niš  :Sad: .tata mi je završio ubolnici, a mala je bila u virozi pa mi je to bilo zadnje na što sam razmišljala, tolko sam bila zmrdana da sam smrsavila 2 kile jer nisam imala vremena ni volje jesti. M mi je trajao 2 dana...i do danas ( 11 dc) spottingiram  :Sad: . November, sumnjiva si mi  :Wink: .

----------


## November

Ivy, hormonska slika, prohodnost jajovoda, spermiogram, to su osnovne pretrage.

Nisam sumnjiva, O je bila lijevo. Idući ciklus idem sa stolisnikom, vitexom, serrapeptase kapsulama i ricinusom. Čisto da se zaokupiram.

Ali mislim da će 3.mjesec ipak biti naš za postupak.

----------


## sarasvati

Ja puno radim. Kad me vec ne zaokuplja jako malo biće, samo malo biće, onda valjda u tim trenucima posao zakuca na vrata.  :Smile: 
Tocekice, nadam se da ti je tata bolje. 
MrsIvy, čestitam na dobrim nalazima :D Od pretraga ti trebaju spolni hormoni, tvoji i partnerovi. KKS, OGTT, hormoni štitnjače, markeri, tvoji i partnerovi, broševi i spermiogram, i to je to sto mi sad iz glave :D Kamo planiraš ici?

Nivana, kako si ti?

Pozdrav svima! A mozda sad i lista dođe.

----------


## sarasvati

Broševi, vriiiiišt.  :Smile: 


Brisevi.

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart:  *Lista za 05.02.2018.*  :Heart: 

* (Ne)čekalice:

FlowerBurn~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc
fitnessgirl~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29.dc

 Odbrojavalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22.dc
bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

November, mi mozda zajedno u trećem (onaj koji grli, ali na mobitelu ih nema)

----------


## FlowerBurn

Drage moje cure,

moja menstruacija je stigla u subotu tako da to ujedno znači i odlazak s liste.

U međuvremenu mi se puno toga izdogađalo - MM je dobio ponudu za posao u inozemstvu, tako da izgleda za tri mjeseca selimo iz Hrvatske, možda nam nova okolina bude plodonosnija :D 

Želim vam od srca svima puno puno sreće i da vam se ostvari sve što želite! Budite jake i optimistične!

----------


## bubuki2016

mi pokrili sve od srijede do subote, LH trakice mi jako kratko pokazale tamnu crtu (u trajanju od 1 dana) tako da uopće nisam sigurna jeli se kod mene dešavaju ovulacije (bez obzira na redovne cikluse). Brine me što već dugo ne osjetim ovulacijsku bol niti je nešto sluz obilna, a ciklusi redovni. Što mislite da odem provjeriti uzv jeli se nešto zbiva unutra?

----------


## November

buki ništa te ne košta otići na uzv!

mi smo donijeli odluku ipak, u 3.mjesecu idemo u prirodnjak u betu.

sad držite fige da se u drugom ipak dogodi malo-veliko čudo :D

Flower sretno vam <3

sarasvati supatnice moja  :Smile:

----------


## fitnessgirl

Ja danas 1dc, tako da Vas napustam! Idemo u IVF u prir.ciklusu, drzite fige!   Sretno i vama svima!  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

November, desni jajovod može pokupiti stanicu ako nema lijevog  :Smile: . Flower i fitness  :Kiss: . 
Sara, hvala. Tati je bolje.

----------


## sarasvati

November  :Kiss: 

bubuki, crta tamnijaa od kontrolbne ii traje samo jedan dan, ona je pokazatelj da će unutar 12-24 sata nastupiti ovulacija. Ako sam krivo napisala, znam da Tocekica zna bolje od mene  :Yes:

----------


## tocekica

Lh ti može biti pozitivna samo jedan dan. 12-36 sati od pozitivne je O.

----------


## sarasvati

A ja skratila šanse za O.  :Nope:

----------


## tocekica

Jesi, ali bolje skratiti...po nekom istrazivanju lh peak je bio 9-51 sat prije O. Ali u velikoj vecini 24 sata nakon.

----------


## bubuki2016

> buki ništa te ne košta otići na uzv!
> 
> mi smo donijeli odluku ipak, u 3.mjesecu idemo u prirodnjak u betu.
> 
> sad držite fige da se u drugom ipak dogodi malo-veliko čudo :D
> 
> Flower sretno vam <3
> 
> sarasvati supatnice moja


Jel moze pojasnjenje sto znaci ‘prirodnjak’ u smislu postupka?inseminacija/ciljani odnosi ili ?

----------


## bubuki2016

[QUOTE=tocekica;3029894]Lh ti može biti pozitivna samo jedan dan. 12-36 sati od pozitivne je O.[/QUOT

Hvaaala na pojasnjenju,vec sam se zabrinula kako se nista ne desava

----------


## Nivana

> Ja puno radim. Kad me vec ne zaokuplja jako malo biće, samo malo biće, onda valjda u tim trenucima posao zakuca na vrata. 
> Tocekice, nadam se da ti je tata bolje. 
> MrsIvy, čestitam na dobrim nalazima :D Od pretraga ti trebaju spolni hormoni, tvoji i partnerovi. KKS, OGTT, hormoni štitnjače, markeri, tvoji i partnerovi, broševi i spermiogram, i to je to sto mi sad iz glave :D Kamo planiraš ici?
> 
> Nivana, kako si ti?
> 
> Pozdrav svima! A mozda sad i lista dođe.


sarasavati, hvala na pitanju. dobro sam..osim
3 dana spavam od jutra do sutra, kad god sjednem ja zaspa....ostala 4 dana uzas nema spavanja ni po danu ni po noci...nevjerujem..inace volm spavat...
grudi za 3 broja vece...bolneee i smetaju mi...hahah al nema veze...sad brojim 10 tjedana...jos samooo 30ak...hahahahha  :Laughing:  
vec mi se sad vidi trbuh...nevjerojatno ali da...skroz sam mislila da budu duplici da dr nije dobro vidjela...ali sad to pripisujem samoo ogromnoj napuhanosti...otom po tom...

uzivajte...i evo posipam vas s trudnickom prasino~~~~~~~~~~~ 

sretnooooo

----------


## fitnessgirl

Posipaj posipaj, to nam treba!  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Cure, kavica od mene. Mogu ja za jedan sat staviti listu. Cure, novosti na sunce  :Wink: .

----------


## tocekica

:Heart:  *Lista za 08.02.2018.*  :Heart: 

* (Ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

 Odbrojavalice:


bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Kod mene ih vjerojatno nece biti :D

----------


## Bajbiblue

Ne znam dal' se neko sjeća mene, ali evo u petak sam imala histeroskopiju pod općom anestezijom, dvaveća polipa odstranjena, jajovodi prohodni.. Čekam kontrolu. Da li jeneko od vas koristio microgynon ja ga koristim ovaj mjesec pred histeroskopiju, zanima me nakon koliko od prestanka koristenja dodje menga? 

Lijepo Vas je čitati ponovo.  :Kiss:

----------


## tocekica

Nadam se da je ovo zatišje pred oluju (~~~November,Sara)
Bajbiblue, i mene čeka histero ( ali tek na ljeto, jer sam naručena u 5. mj na pregled pa moram na briseve...). Ne znam ništa o microgynon- možda da pišeš na temi zdravlje gdje imas i teme o kontracepciji. Cure, ~~~~  :Kiss: .

----------


## November

Bubuki pod prirodnjak mislim na IVF/icsi postupak ali u prirodnom ciklusu, bez lijekova.

Fitness sretno!

Bajbi dobrodošla nazad i šic što prije  :Smile: 

Sutra pišite 2.dc, danas sam dobila. Ne mogu boldati na mobitelu.

----------


## sarasvati

Tocekice, rekoh ti ja da kod mene nece biti novosti. Danas, kao 12.2., mi je 2dc. Drago mi je da je stigla u svoje normalno vrijeme. Kad je vec morala stići  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart:  *Lista za 12.02.2018.*  :Heart: 

* (Ne)čekalice:

November~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33.dc


 Odbrojavalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2.dc*

----------


## tocekica

> Sutra pišite 2.dc, danas sam dobila. Ne mogu boldati na mobitelu.





> Tocekice, rekoh ti ja da kod mene nece biti novosti. Danas, kao 12.2., mi je 2dc. Drago mi je da je stigla u svoje normalno vrijeme. Kad je vec morala stići


Ajoj, ja sam se nadala da barem jedna od Vas "dugoprugašica" ima lijepu novost. November, Sara ~~~~~da je ovaj ciklus dobitni  :Kiss: i da se sretnete u trudničkoj ambulanti :Wink: . U Vž, su uvijek stavljali po 2 trudnice na CTG (baš super za razgovor, samo je falila kava  :Wink: ).

----------


## November

*Lista za 13.02.2018. 

 (Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc

 Odbrojavalice:

MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~20.dc
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Evo liste i od mene napokon.

Ovo mi je prva M nakon laparo, i bome je oblina, uf. 

Ajmo sad jedno čudo za sve nas  :Smile:

----------


## Ivy7

Kod mene uranilo.... 1 dc danas. 
S jedne strane mi je i laknulo jer mi je malac pobrao petu bolest pa ako je i dobijem sad od njega nije neka frka.

----------


## VeraM

Ja sam radila test kućni, negativan. Nije još ciklus kraju, ali ništa od ovog puta. Javim početak sljedećeg ciklusa, akko bude liste...

----------


## tocekica

Uh, Ivy. Ja sam saznala da na mojem faksu vlada mononukleoza  :Sad: . Ja sam u bliskom kontaktu s studentima tako sa baš i nisam mirna. Planiram kad budem išla kod soc ginekoliga uz sve briseve usput traziti i uputnicu za Torch. Kada sam bila 2008 i 2010 t onda su mi rekli da nema potrebe, ali sad sam bila u kontaktu i s mačkom i s cmv-om.

----------


## tocekica

> Ja sam radila test kućni, negativan. Nije još ciklus kraju, ali ništa od ovog puta. Javim početak sljedećeg ciklusa, akko bude liste...


Nije li malo rano za test? Ja sam 32 dc (17- 18 dpo)imala blijedu crticu. Moja sestra je imala - na dan očekivane...nije gotovo dok ne dođe M.

----------


## bubuki2016

> Nije li malo rano za test? Ja sam 32 dc (17- 18 dpo)imala blijedu crticu. Moja sestra je imala - na dan očekivane...nije gotovo dok ne dođe M.


Jucer,dan ocekivane ‘+’ kao kuca

----------


## bubuki2016

[QUOTE=bubuki2016;3032065]Jucer,dan ocekivane ‘+’ kao kuca[/QUOTE

Jos sam u soku !! : )

----------


## tocekica

Bubuki!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!!!  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Ivy7

Cestitam bubuki!!! Juhuuuuuuuu!!!

----------


## bubuki2016

Za sada ništa posebno od simptoma, jedino osjetljive grudi i izostanak m, osim što sam jako uzbuđena pa loše spavam, treba preživjeti do prvog pregleda  :fige:

----------


## MrsIvy

Cestitke bubukiiiiiii!

----------


## November

bubuki čestitam <3 !!!!

mi bebimo. krenuli smo pobožno svaki dan od prekjučer. plan je svaki dan do cca 18-19 dc. već sad osjećam pikanje desno, bit će o desno sigurno.

bilo bi lijepo jedno malo čudo da izbjegnem postupak koji smo isplanirali  :Smile:

----------


## November

*Lista za 19.02.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc  II
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice:

VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## tocekica

November ~~~~~~~da je na desnom O i da u 3. mjesecu otvoriš odbrojavanje.

----------


## November

*Lista za 20.02.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31.dc II
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28.dc

Odbrojavalice:

VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## November

tocekice hvala  :Smile: 

danas sam cijelo jutro na telefonu i dogovaram.
sve sam uspjela, plan je idući ciklus prirodnjak u beti, a istovremeno obaviti i konzultacije kod škvorca, za slučaj da beta ne uspije, da odmah u 4.mjesecu krenem u punu stimulaciju kod škvorca.
sve nalaze imam, jedino ću spolne hormone ponoviti da budu svježi.
sad sam mirnija kad sam sve sredila i mogu opušteno bebiti  :Smile:

----------


## sarasvati

Bubuki, čestitammmmm!

----------


## sarasvati

> sve sam uspjela, plan je idući ciklus prirodnjak u beti, a istovremeno obaviti i konzultacije kod škvorca, za slučaj da beta ne uspije, da odmah u 4.mjesecu krenem u punu stimulaciju kod škvorca.
> sve nalaze imam, jedino ću spolne hormone ponoviti da budu svježi.


Nisam pitala Š koliko najviše mogu biti stari nalazi, recimo hormona. Za tri mjeseca meni ce biti godina dana

----------


## Marellica

Bok cure, evo i mene k vama...  :Bye: 

Kao što sam već napisala na upoznavanju, trudimo se malo više od godine dana... Prvo je bilo - prestat ćemo se paziti pa eto, nikako pa nikako... Trenutno sam 20 dc ali nemam previše nade za ovaj ciklus, bojim se da nismo pogodili O... 

Ovaj tjedan sam bila kod ginekologice, obavila papu i briseve pa ćemo vidjeti rezulatate... Krećemo s tim, pa ćemo vidjeti kako stvari stoje... Također, sljedeći mjesec počinjemo s ovulacijskim trakicama i mjerenjem bazalne temperature...

----------


## Niva77

I mene evo k vama  :Smile:  Danas mi je 2 DC i nadam se da ćemo bez prevelikih problema imati bebu iako smo oboje u 40ima. Čestitam svima kokosi nedavno proslavili svoje plusiće i puno sreće svima!

----------


## sarasvati

Dobrodošle, cure!! Bile kratko s nama i dobro se zabavile! 

Nivana, kako si ti?
MrsIvy, a ima li štogod kod tebe?

November, rado ti se ubacim u odbrojavanje!  :starac:

----------


## MrsIvy

Dobro jutro cure! Dobrodošle nove curke!  Evo meni danas 2dc. Kod mene nema previše toga. Nisam stigla otići do ginekologice, muz je baš grdo uganuo nogu tako da sam mu stalno privatni vozač . Nadam se idući tjedan!
Sretno svima!!

----------


## tocekica

Nove cure dobrodošle  :Smile: . Evo samo da kažem da je m došla po rasporedu  :Smile:  i upravo počinjem s evinim kapima.

----------


## Marellica

Dobro jutro! Hvala vam na dobrodošlici!!  :Klap: 
Joj tak me neka sjeta ulovila danas... jedva čekam te nalaze briseva da vidim dal je sve ok, i jedva čekam da dođe ta vještica, da krene novi ciklus i da mi možemo u nove pokušaje... za ovaj ciklus se ne nadam previše, mada opet, nikad se ne zna...

----------


## sarasvati

Držim ipak fige, Marellica!

Ja ću ovaj mjesec ostati trudna :D :D  :Shock: najkojivrištiodsmijeha:

----------


## Munkica

That's the spirit, Sara  :Smile:  

Došla sam vas samo malo ćirnuti i poželjeti sreću svima.

----------


## November

Dobrodošle cure!

Ja sam koma, pod takvim stresom da je to strašno, jučer je bio 12.dc i nismo bebili, posvađali smo se na mrtvo ime, i naravno pošto nismo bebili otpisala sam cijeli ciklus. Jako sam ljuta! Najbitniji dan (jedan od)mi ne bebimo.
Plačem cijeli dan, nabacujem stvari po kući, smiješno mi je već.
Popit ću si pola litre vine da se utješim :D Možda onda i neki keks padne :D

----------


## November

*Lista za 23.02.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc

Odbrojavalice:

Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3.dc*

----------


## Nivana

> Dobrodošle, cure!! Bile kratko s nama i dobro se zabavile! 
> 
> Nivana, kako si ti?
> MrsIvy, a ima li štogod kod tebe?
> 
> November, rado ti se ubacim u odbrojavanje!


hvala na pitanju, dobro smo...samo taj umor mene ne popusta....drzi on mene a ja se drzim kreveta kad god me sastavi... idem za deset dana na kontrolu(bit ce 14 tjedana) tad ce se vec stosta moci vidjeti i bas se veselim...

 dobrodosle nove cure, bile kratko i s veseljem...

Bubukiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii--- čestitke!!!!!!!!

kad ides na kontrolu??'

----------


## bubuki2016

krajem sljedećeg tjedna idem na prvi pregled, pričekat ću da skoro u 7 tjedan uđem

----------


## November

*Lista za 26.02.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25.dc

Odbrojavalice:

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6.dc*

----------


## November

Još malo bubuki onda do novog odbrojavanja  :Smile:  

Mi smo vrijedni, od one svađe svaki dan jednom, i dosta. Nemam nijednu lh trakicu više pa nisam pratila točno, vodim se samo ovulacijskim bolovima (doduše prisutni su danima), ali onako, bar znam kad mi je plodno razdoblje. Ionako bebimo redovno pa ako i možemo što napraviti, nismo fulali.

----------


## VeraM

Ja ću sačekat još par  dana prije testa jer mi je bilo jako stresnih par dana prošli tjedan, mislim da je to poremetilo ciklus. Imali smo samo 1 odnos tijekom plodnih dana, ne vjerujem da je upalio. Ali nikad se ne zna.

----------


## VeraM

Baš sad razmišljam koje su šanse da je upalio. Prošli ciklus mi je bio 21 dan umjesto prosječnih 27,28. Ovaj se odužio na 31. Bebili smo jedan jedini put otprilike tijekom plodnih dana, ali gledano u prosjećnom ciklusu. Nakon tih dana još 2x. Baš sam pratila cervikalnu sluz i nisam primjetila neke promjene. Inače skužim. Ovih mjeseci me baš bune ovi ciklusi, sve mi  se poremetilo.

----------


## tocekica

VeraM, držim fige da ti kasni zbog T.

----------


## VeraM

Hvala ali izgleda da nije. Radila sam test i neg je. Moram zbog bronhitisa piti klavocin pa sam htjela provjeriti. Ipak me neće slat na rtg pluća doktorica, za svaki slučaj.

----------


## Marellica

Dobro jutro cure. Evo stigli nalazi briseva, sve uredno osim beštije - ureaplasma 10 na 4  :Shock:  
Partner i ja dobili terapiju doksiciklinom, 10 dana... pretpostavljam da je to jedan od čimbenika nemogućnosti zatrudnjivanja?   :Sad:  
Kolika je vjerojatnost da se izlječi iz prve?

----------


## November

I meni stigli brisevi i papa, sve sterilno.

Koliko sam ja čula ureaplasma ne utječe na začeće, ali nisam sigurna.
Zašto se meni mogla izliječiti iz prve? Može naravno, i držim fige da hoće.

----------


## Marellica

Hvala ti  :Kiss: uplašila sam se, koliko sam čitala može rezultirati neplodnošću i spontanima....
joj i ja se nadam da će se to iz prve izlječiti, ionako ćemo sad zbog toga morati preskočiti sljedeći mjesec  :Sad:  10 dana kura antibiotika, pa kontrola...  :Sad:  čekam da mi se ginićka javi, ne znam nakon koliko ću morati na kontrolu...
Baš mi je drago da si ti papa i brisevi u redu  :Smile: 
Držim fige za ovaj mjesec  :Very Happy:  
Vera, kako si ti? Jel stigla M?

----------


## November

Sanjala sam noćas da sam trudna! S tim da nisam ja radila testove, već je MM ukrao moju mokraću i napravio tri testa (da tri hahaha), i svi su bili pozitivni s različitom jačinom crtica :D

----------


## VeraM

Nije još, niti je osjećam. MM me zeza da ako nisam trudna, da sam onda u menopauzi. Pa ga klepnem jastukom po glavi. Evo čekam i osluškujem. Nikakve simptome nemam, niti PMS niti one rane trudnoće koje sam osjećaja s E.

----------


## sarasvati

E, November iz snova u stvarnost!  :Very Happy:

----------


## MrsIvy

Marelica,  ja sam u 12 mj liječila ureaplasmu 10 na 4, izlijecila iz prve. Kontrola 3 tjedna nakon zadnjeg antibiotika. Držim fige!

----------


## Marellica

Evo stigla je M... točna u dan... sve me boli, baš sam koma.. 

Ovaj mjesec ionako preskačemo. Javila se ginićka, 2 tjedna nakon zadnjeg antibiotika je kontrola. MrsIvy, uff nadam se da ćemo je i mi izliječiti iz prve, da možemo napokon u nove pokušaje  :Trep trep:

----------


## November

*Lista za 5.3.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37.dc

Odbrojavalice:

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2.dc*

----------


## November

*Lista za 6.3.2018.  

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38.dc

Odbrojavalice:

sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24.dc
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Sarasvati - šta ima sestro po danu ciklusa? :D

Kod mene ništa, nikakvih simptoma (osim gladi i grčeva, ali klasika za pms.)

----------


## tocekica

vera, Nivana i sara, zbog vas ću ko kobac pratiti forum do kraja tjedna. Simptome na sunce, a za 3 dana ima da vidim II. Nekako sam danas posebno dobre volje i optimistična. Vjerojatno od  je to od evinih kapi (60% alkohola), jedna gorka ujutro svakog raspoloži  :Razz:  (šalim se). No, iako ih pijem samo 13 dana imam promijene na grudima koje su punije i nemaju bolnih cista. Ananas nisam jela jer mi smeta sirov (peckanje uz osip). Polip je stoposto još ti jer sam imala samo 1 dan pravog krvarenja i 3 dana brljanja uz to i spottingirala sam pd 8-11 DC  :Sad: , ali još ovaj ciklus i sljedeći pa ću znati jer sam tada naručena na UZV (usput ću i briseve napraviti). Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~da kad se ja vratim na odbrojavanje (ljeto) da vi budete na temama o trudnicama  :Kiss: .

----------


## j-la

Tocekica, šta znači spotting u tim danima ciklusa, ovo kao kod tebe od 8-11 DC?

----------


## November

*Lista za 7.3.2018.  

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc

Odbrojavalice:

Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4.dc*

----------


## November

Meni je jučer toliko bilo zlo, u par navrata sam išla na wc misleći da ću povraćati. Danas također, još nisam ništa jela jer mi se na sve živo želudac okreće. Rekla bih da sam neku virozu pokupila, jer čak i da jesam T za takve simptome mislim da je prerano. A i počinje me grčiti dolje, kao i uvijek prije M.

----------


## tocekica

j-la, a ti imam dosta ranu ovulaciju (oko 11-13 DC) pa je moj ginić prije taj spotting povezivao s ovulacijom. Na zadnjem pregledu su mi našli polip na endometriju koji isto tako može uzrokovati spotting s time da se kod mene taj spotting manifestira kao tračci smeđe ili crvene krvi u rastezljivoj plodnoj sluzi (zato je mislio gin da je od ovulacije).

----------


## tocekica

November, ~~~~~da ti je zlo od t, a ovo grčenje može biti i jedan od najranijih simptoma T (meni je bio uz izostanak M i jedini). Svim srcem navijam za tvoj II!

----------


## j-la

Tocekica, vibram da ti je to od ovulacije, a ne od polipa ~~~~~~~~~~
Imam i ja te spotinge, zato sam pitala. Bila na pregledu u januaru, sve ok (UZ, papa i kolposkopija).
A inače se trudimo od septembra za drugo dijete, tako da mislim da može biti od toga.

----------


## tocekica

> Tocekica, vibram da ti je to od ovulacije, a ne od polipa ~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala, ja se nadam da je tebi to od ovulacije i da ćeš uskoro ugledati II, pridruži se curama na odbrojavanju.

----------


## VeraM

Evo žene moje, ipak smo uspjeli. Radils sam 3.test danas i pozitivan je. Uhvatila me neka mučnina i zamantanost danas. Odmah u ljekarnu po novi test. I bio pozitivan. Što se dogodilo s prethodna 2 testa ne znam. Valjda nisu bili dovoljno precizni ili sam ih prerano radila.
Eto toliko od mene. Čitat ću i dalje ovu temu ali se ipak selim na trudnice. 
Svima puno ~~~~~~~ da što prije vifite i vi svoje || na testićim. Sve vas ljubim.

----------


## Nivana

> vera, Nivana i sara, zbog vas ću ko kobac pratiti forum do kraja tjedna. Simptome na sunce, a za 3 dana ima da vidim II. Nekako sam danas posebno dobre volje i optimistična. Vjerojatno od  je to od evinih kapi (60% alkohola), jedna gorka ujutro svakog raspoloži  (šalim se). No, iako ih pijem samo 13 dana imam promijene na grudima koje su punije i nemaju bolnih cista. Ananas nisam jela jer mi smeta sirov (peckanje uz osip). Polip je stoposto još ti jer sam imala samo 1 dan pravog krvarenja i 3 dana brljanja uz to i spottingirala sam pd 8-11 DC , ali još ovaj ciklus i sljedeći pa ću znati jer sam tada naručena na UZV (usput ću i briseve napraviti). Cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~da kad se ja vratim na odbrojavanje (ljeto) da vi budete na temama o trudnicama .


bokić!!!!!! evo mene kad sam vec prozvana..(vise mislim slučajno)..kod mene su simptomi bili da sam vjecno bila umorna-polu mrtvac...kad spavas 16 mos mislit....od mucnina tako tako...vise mucno ali bez povračanja...a sise zato rastu naocigled..sad sam 14tji 2dana...osjecam se vjecno napuhano...stomak mi se vec dobrano vidi(usporedivala sam s slikama na int/kao neki u 5mj...vjecno sam žedna...i vode nikad dosta...i taj odvratni metalni okus u ustima s nicim ga nemogu smaknuti....


eto ja sam skoknula da vas malo pospem s trudnickom prasinom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ali vidim da vama ide super i bez toga...tako treba
čestitke bubuki i VeraM.........samo hrabro naprije.......i vidimo se na truudnickim temama...

----------


## tocekica

Vera  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Sing: , čestitam ti od srca!!!! Optimizam mi je bio na mjestu  :Wink: . 
Nivana, drago mi je sto si nam se javila ( mislila sam na November u postu). Ajme, već 14 tj ! Samo ti prasi s trudnickom prasinom, dobro ti ide,  evo vec druga trudnica na tvom odbrojavanju.

----------


## November

Vera čestitke!
Oho imati ćemo duplo novo odbrojavanje  :Smile: )))

Ja sam jučer radila gravignost mini, jer sam jednostavno imala čudan osjećaj, ali negativan je. Idemo dalje  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Draga November, malo si uranila s testiranjem. Sada ti je tek oko 10 DPO i po tome gotovo je nemoguće da ti gravignost bude pozitivan. Evo, VeraM je  imala neg test 30-31 DC. Ipak vibram da je neg jer si prerano radila test.

----------


## November

Kad sam imala biokemijsku gravignost je bio blago pozitivan 11 dpo ja mislim.
Ali dobro, sad ne znam točno kad je bila O, znam da je bila negdje između 14 i 17 DC. Nada umire zadnja, ali naručena sam u Beti za prirodni pa nisam tužna jer imamo plan koji ćemo slijediti i to me drži  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Ako se implantacija dogodila 2 dana prije testiranja (a najčešće se događa 9 dpo), još uvijek nemaš dovoljno hormona za taj test od 25 iu. Ja bih eventualno ponovila sutra, ali s nekim od 10 iu.

----------


## Ivy7

Vera čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  
I čekam duplo odbrojavanje!!!

----------


## Marellica

Čestitam Vera !!!  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:

----------


## VeraM

Hvala svima. Nismo još nikome rekli, čekamo da se obitelj okupi. Idući tjedan ću u dr da službeno potvrdi.

----------


## November

Jutros s prvim urinom Sure check test negativan (taj test mi je bio pozitivan kod biokemijske na 14dpo, a taj dan beta je bila 15,7 - tako da je osjetljiv!).

Kad dođe vještica više nisam na listi pošto idemo u postupak. I jedva čekam!

----------


## sarasvati

> Sarasvati - šta ima sestro po danu ciklusa? :D


Kod mene ima krvi  :Smile:  Vidim da ces i ti uskoro...  :Sad:   Ali da, imas plan i odmah je lakse. 




> vera, Nivana i sara, zbog vas ću ko kobac pratiti forum do kraja tjedna.


Ne znam zasto sam ovaj mjesec nekako malo i vjerovala da sam trudna. Zamišljala sam si kako ce mi na 11. taman kasniti, ja cu napraviti test, slavit cemo rođendan..., ali nije takav scenarij :D

Vera, čestitam!

----------


## sarasvati

[QUOTE]*Lista za 11.3.2018.  

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43.dc  ||
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29.dc

Odbrojavalice:

Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~23.dc
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*[/QUOTE

----------


## Nivana

Jutro curke, evo da se i vama malo pohvalim i zalijete sa mnom i mojim dečkom u buši ... da, da bit će dečko .... :Smile:  evo prašine ~~~~~~

----------


## tocekica

> Jutro curke, evo da se i vama malo pohvalim i zalijete sa mnom i mojim dečkom u buši ... da, da bit će dečko .... evo prašine ~~~~~~


Čestitam na dečku!

----------


## sarasvati

Rođendansku tortu nudim! Rodila se prije 15 minuta i četiri godine  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

Sretan joj rodjendan  :Sing: . Hvala na torti  :Kiss: .

----------


## Ivy7

Nivana cestitke na decku!!! A sarasvati curi sretan rockas i ovdje! I hvala na torti! Uklapa mi se u trenutnu maniju za slatkim.
Mislim da uskoro idem na dno liste...svi simptomi nadolazece menge su tu, smrc. Bas razmisljam kako dok se nismo odlucili za drugu bebu sam uvijek znala kad mi je ovulacija, osjetila je, imala skolsku plodnu sluz...a sad...nista. Nemam pojma. I bas me nervira.

----------


## November

Nivana čestitam  :Smile: 

Sarasvati hvala na torti i sretan ročkas  :Smile: 

Meni jutros krenuo spoting.

----------


## November

I ide sve jače, bit će danas valjda prvi dc, ili sutra najkasnije.

U Beti su me zapisali tek za 4.mjesec. Ovaj mjesec idem kod Škvorca na konzultacije, pa ćemo vidjeti, ako uspijem tamo dobiti termin za punu stimulaciju u 4., odabrat ćemo to.
Ovaj mjesec sam dakle još na listi!

----------


## sarasvati

Hvala vam svima, u svije i njezino ime!  :Smile: 

November, zasto mislis “ak uspiješ dobiti punu stimulaciju”? Ideš prek HZZO?

----------


## sarasvati

> *Lista za 13.3.2018. 
> 
> (Ne)čekalice:
> 
> bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 52.dc II
> VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45.dc II
> Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31.dc
> **Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25.dc**
> 
> ...


 :štrika:

----------


## sarasvati

Hahaha, ispao autoquote  :Laughing: 

*November*, jesi li prokrvarila? Ja sam te ostavila u (ne)čekalicama.

*Tocekice*, sad mi doslo do glave da e vraćaš na ljeto!!

*Ivy7*, jel slatko i dalje na jelovniku?

*vera, bubuk*i - jeste li spremne za zajedničko odbrojavanje?  :Very Happy:

----------


## November

Meni je *danas 2dc.*

Mislila sam ako odmah u 4.uspijem dobiti termin za punu stim. Idem preko HZZO, da. Ako mi kaže da mogu doć tek u 5.recimo (ili da prikupim neke nalaze iako imam 99 posto tog), onda u 4.idem u Betu prvo probati prironjak. Eto tako  :Smile: 

Btw, jučer sam se u jednom trenu totalno raspala. Plakala sam al baš onako, iz duše... Trajalo je oko pola sata. Danas se osjećam kao nova i radim planove kako da popunim ovaj mjesec da mi čim prije prođe  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Ček, ja sam mislila da odbrojavanju ide dok se ne desi trudnoća. Nemojte mene da vodim išta, ja sam u poslu preko glave, mala gnjavi grozno s hranom, posao koji često nosim kući, sama kuća, muž pola tjedna na terenu, na meni sve oko kuće, pas...... Dobro sjednem na kom jednom u 3 dana.

----------


## tocekica

VeraM, pa ništa ne vodiš. Samo otvaraš novu temu tj. odbrojavanje. recimo" ODBROJAVANJE 2/2018 by bubuki2016 & VeraM". Cure čekaju do ultrazvuka i srčeka. 
Sara, da tek nakon histeroskopije. Sad mi je bez veze biti na listi kad imam taj polip, ali se ne štitimo pa vas možda iznenadim objavom.

----------


## Ivy7

Sara, slatko zavrsilo...spotting ide, danas ili sutra biljezim 1dc. Ghrrrr.
(s moba sam, bez bolda i ljutih smajlica)

----------


## tocekica

Ivy7, nekako si mi kratka u ovom ciklusu? inače imaš cikluse od 24-25 dana? Možda ti je spotting od implantacije  :Smile: . Moja prva trudnoća je započela burno, na dan očekivane sam testirala i nakon 15 minuta od II sam procurila. Da nisam testirala, jednostavno bi si zapisala 1 dc.

----------


## November

*Lista za 14.3.2018. 

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 53.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46.dc II
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26.dc

Odbrojavalice:


Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23.dc
MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22.dc
Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3.dc*

----------


## November

Ivy nisam te maknula iz ljubičica još!

Ja sam tooooooooooliko nervozna, ljuta, užasno se osjećam jučer i danas. Znate ono kad se probudite loše volje i to ne odlazi čitav dan.
Jedino me veseli moj pas. Eto tako.

Neki tips za mjesec dana čekanja do postupka? Šta da raaaadim? Osim vježbanja, preuređivanja kuće - to već radim.  :Cekam:

----------


## bubuki2016

cure, nije me bilo, gužva na poslu, dijete...ugl. <3 kuca bila na pregledu prošli petak, mala žabica kuca :Heart:  za sada sve ok, valjda će tako i ostati

----------


## tocekica

Bubuki, čestitam ti od srca!

November, što da radiš? Pa zabavljaj se! odi na piće s frendicama, nek te muž odvede na finu večericu (i  jela koja su zabranjena u T (školjke, tatarski biftek, mekani sirevi, jagode...). Odi u kino ili još bolje kazalište (Aida u Komediji je super) jer kad budeš trudna možda nećeš moći nigdje ići (ili ćeš biti umorna, ili će ti biti zlo, ili nećeš moći sjediti u kinu 2 sata bez da 4x odeš na wc (ovo je sve iz osobnog iskustva)).

----------


## Ivy7

Tocekica, inace setam od 24 do 29... I tako od prve trudnoce. Najcesce na 26. Zbog toga sam i hormone vadila prije godinu dana al sve ok. 
A sad...jos nije krenulo. Treci dan danas da imam svijetlo smedi iscjedak. Onako oskudni prema osrednjem. Al me boli donji dio leda i sve kao da bi trebala dobiti. Nemam pojma. Cekam jos dan, dva pa cu ako ne krene napraviti test i/ili zvati gina.
Bas mi je cudno jer meni inace m odmah krene. Al opet nemam feeling za II. I horor mi je stresan ovaj mjesec na poslu pa se mozda sve zbrckalo...

----------


## Ivy7

Eh, i da, stoga jos ne prijavljujem 1dc.

----------


## tocekica

Ivy, daj napravi test i ako si T odi ginekologu ili na hitnu. Dosta cura (uključujući i mene) je imalo hematome u vrlo ranoj trudnoći koji krvare (i to od spottinga, smeđeg iscjetka do prave krvi).

----------


## Ivy7

> Ivy, daj napravi test i ako si T odi ginekologu ili na hitnu. Dosta cura (uključujući i mene) je imalo hematome u vrlo ranoj trudnoći koji krvare (i to od spottinga, smeđeg iscjetka do prave krvi).


Danas nakon posla idem po test pa ću ujutro napraviti. Taman će to biti 28dc. Jer evo i jutros je stanje nepromjenjeno, taj iscjedak zapravo sad postaje sve svjetliji i panika me hvata  :Sad:

----------


## tocekica

> Danas nakon posla idem po test pa ću ujutro napraviti. Taman će to biti 28dc. Jer evo i jutros je stanje nepromjenjeno, taj iscjedak zapravo sad postaje sve svjetliji i panika me hvata


Nema panike (znala sam da sam se nespretno izrazila u prijašnjem postu-samo sam te upaničarila) ! Možda su ti se hormoni zbrčkali zbog stresa. Ja znam isto imati spotting po 3 dana, čak sam imala da je spotting počeo i onda prestao i 5 dana nakon bi dobila M (nisam bila T-išla gledati betu). Samo sam htjela reći, da ako nisi imala prije takvo krvarenje da se testiraš na T i da onda odeš ginekologu. (hematomi nisu neuobičajeni u ranoj T, to sam navela kao jedan od razloga mogućeg krvarenja).

----------


## sarasvati

Ivy, a baš nikad nisi imala spotting prije? Meni se pojavilo smeđarenje nakon. Tri ana krvi i onda 3 dana smeđarenja.
Nemoj da te hvata panika! nema razloga, baš to što kaže tocekica. Može biti i rana trudnoća uz pripadajući hematom, a može biti manjak progesterona (mislim da nisam fulala) pa je takav uvod u M. Kako god ništa nije neriješivo.  :Love:

----------


## Ivy7

Test napravila...imam plus! I sad je panika zasto to mrljavi. Idem ujutro kod dr pa cemo vidjeti. Javim se!

----------


## tocekica

Ivy, čestitam!!!!. Jako su česta ta krvarenja u prvim danima. Sigurna sam da će utrogestan sve srediti (može se imati i manjak progesterona i na početku T, osobito ako imaš kratke cikluse-ali to Utrići sve srede). Misli pozitivno!~~~~~~~~~i jedan grupni  :grouphug: .

----------


## November

Ivy7 čestitam!!!!! jupiiiiiiiiiiiiii trostruko odbrojavanjejeejejejejejeje ajde nek netk otvori! 

vas dvije trudnice kojima srca kucaju mogle bi vi sad otvoriti, pa odmah nakon 1-2 strane otvori Ivy, da malo pošemerimo rutinu, možda se još pluseva zareda :D

----------


## bubuki2016

otvaram u ime VeraM i sebe?  :Smile:

----------


## tocekica

> otvaram u ime VeraM i sebe?


Da  :Smile:

----------


## VeraM

Može, samo otvaraj. Ja sam cila nešto zbunjena ovih dana. Trudnoćki mozak opet napada.

----------


## sarasvati

Ivy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Čestitam!!!!! Sad naokolo skaču i vesele se emotikoni koje ne mogu postiskati na mobitelu!!!!!

Wooooohooooo!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Ivy7

Evo me cure... Testic i kod dr pozitivan, no nista se ne vidi, naravno jer je jucer bio tek 28dc, iscjedak se smanjuje, dr kaze pricekati jos tjedan do deset dana i vidjeti kako se situacija razvije. Tako da mi sad preostaje samo cekati...

----------


## tocekica

Ivy, ~~~~~~.

----------


## sarasvati

:Heart:  *Lista za 18.3.2018.*  :Heart: *

(Ne)čekalice:

bubuki2016~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 57.dc II
VeraM~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50.dc II
Ivy7~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30.dc II
Niva77~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27.dc
**MrsIvy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26.dc**

Odbrojavalice:

Marelica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15.dc
sarasvati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10.dc
Novmeber~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7.dc*

----------


## sarasvati

Ja i dalje s listom na ovoj temi dok bubuki i Vera ne otvore novo odbrojavanje. Curee  :Sing: 

Ivy, kako je kod tebe?

----------


## VeraM

Evo , otvorena tema. Cure želim i vama svima puno sreće i uspjeha koje čekate svoje dobre vijesti.

----------


## čokolada

ključ.

----------

